

Industry Javascript Standards Test Available - kenjackson
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2011/06/30/test262-industry-javascript-standards-test-available.aspx

======
lmkg
I really like the approach to standards of different vendors contributing
tests to a constantly-growing test suite. It seems much more robust and less
game-able than the existing standards & performance tests, like Acid and
Sunspider. It's a shame that both this, and the WC3 HTML5 tests, seem to be
dominated by Microsoft, but I think Microsoft is making the right decision by
contributing a ton of tests and I can't fault them for other vendors not doing
the same.

The reason I like this competitive, evolving style of tests is simple: it's
much harder to design a browser to the test, rather than the standard. With,
say, the Acid test, browsers build in the specific functionality that it
tests, which results is very un-even standards compliance and altogether mis-
representative test results. If it's not on the test, vendors drag their feet
on implementing. With this new style, if there's any part of the standard that
browsers haven't implemented, one vendor can implement it, and contribute
tests around it. Now they can show how they're more standards-compliant, and
everyone else will catch up because they're being tested on it. This
competition encourages all the vendors to a) implement the full breadth of the
standard b) contribute tests cover the full breadth of the standard. Win-win
for users.

------
dlikhten
Its Microsoft, but I'm still happy about it. Always a good thing to have a
test like this. Hopefully very soon the numbers will be 100% across the board.

~~~
murz
> Its Microsoft

The test262 suite was actually published by the ECMA international standards
body, although Microsoft did contribute their tests.

The direct link to the suite is <http://test262.ecmascript.org/>

And the announcement from ECMA international is at [http://www.ecma-
international.org/news/PressReleases/PR_ISOI...](http://www.ecma-
international.org/news/PressReleases/PR_ISOIEC_and_Ecma_International_ratify_ES5.1.htm)

